# TUG info handout page



## moonstone (Sep 3, 2014)

Years ago somewhere on here, there was a page to print out with info on TUG to give to people. I made many copies over the years and handed them out to various people we met at timeshares (& a few not at a timeshare). There was a lot of info about buying resale as well as the TUG website. 

I unknowingly handed out my last copy (to a timeshare sales person no less!) and would like to get more. I had a copy saved in my old computer but lost it when the computer crashed. I have searched the forums as well as the info pages and cant see it.  Help!

~Diane


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 3, 2014)

I did a search on Tug for likely terms, and the best reference I found said to click on Advice in the red bar at the top of the page, then scroll down to find the handout.  I tried doing that, but didn't see anything listed there that was obviously the document you're after.  But since I've never seen it, maybe you could do the same, and see if you can find it.  Good luck!

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 3, 2014)

welcome to print out this page!

http://www.tug2.net/tuginfo.html


----------

